# A Shining Example of Compassion.



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*As many of you read (and kindly commented regarding), my family suffered the loss of a pet. Several of you have shared your condolences and similar stories of loss.

Waynegro1 also sent a PM... and then THIS arrived this week...*










*I don't know what to say... my wife and I are deeply humbled by this kind gesture. Thank you Wayne, and God bless you. *


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A wonderful gesture.


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

That is a great gesture. One of the great things about CS members. Sorry for your family loss. I am a huge dog lover, with three at my house.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice gesture! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That's top notch right there. Very nice gesture Wayne!! :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice. Sorry for your loss Joe.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Joe... I'm one of the world's biggest dog fans, it's terrible to lose one.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't mention it Joe, I just hope the book helps a little, at the very least. Hope all is going well.

Your BOTL


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

My wife and I have two now; we buried one a little over a year ago and I know it's tough. Sorry for your loss, SmokeyJoe.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I missed the origanl post. I am very sorry for your loss. My family lost a friend recently aswell. All the gorillas were there for me. 

Again I am truly sorry for you and your families loss.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. We are going through the same thing right now and the support of friends is so important. Hang in there together and you will get through this.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss Smokey J. Losing a Dog is a really tough.


Nice job Waynegro1!


-Mark.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice gesture Wayne:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice and caring move Wayne.:tu


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

What a great gesture. I too suffered the loss of my Boston Terrier Sammy this past April. He died in my arms at only the age of 7 from a massive heart attack. He was always considered my dog....he followed me everywhere, slept in my bed and came to me for anything and everything!! The loss of a dog is so difficult, but people around us help us to get through it!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Joe. I know its not easy to lose a friend.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

That's an awesome bomb straight from the heart


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Very appropriate.
:tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

:tu1st Class all the way.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Top notch gesture Wayne :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Man Wayne you are a good guy....I just bumped your RG:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Terrific gesture! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

And another gorilla shows why this is such a place to be.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> A wonderful gesture.


:tpd: Very cool!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

What else is there to say but...... I LOVE CLUB STOGIE AND ALL YOU GREAT BOTL'S

Sweet gesture. Well done bud:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very nice gesture!!!

Way to be!!!:tu

*Sorry for your loss Joe!*


----------

